# Puritans Woke Up Early



## VirginiaHuguenot

A few examples:

Joseph Alleine -- Rose early to engage in private worship between 4 and 8 am. His wife said that he "would be much troubled if he heard smiths or other craftsmen at work at their trades, before he was at communion with God: saying to me often, 'How this noise shames me! Doth not my Master deserve more than theirs?'"

William Gouge -- At King's College, Cambridge, he participated in chapel prayer services every morning at 5:00 am.

Matthew Poole -- Rose each morning at 4:00 am to study, ate a raw egg at 8:30 am and another at noon.

Samuel Rutherford -- Rose at 3:00 am each day for private worship and meditation.


----------



## PresbyDane

I would really wish that I had the disciplin needed to do that but I am more of a stay up late kind of guy. which you can see by the fact that it is now 2:30 in the morning in Denmark and I have not been to bed yet.


----------



## bookslover

Easier to do if you're a morning person, which I am not...There must have been a lot of morning people in those days...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

bookslover said:


> Easier to do if you're a morning person, which I am not...There must have been a lot of morning people in those days...



They didn't stay up watching TV or posting on the Puritanboard like I do.

-----Added 12/25/2008 at 08:43:45 EST-----

Thanks Andrew. 

This is a great quote.



> "would be much troubled if he heard smiths or other craftsmen at work at their trades, before he was at communion with God: saying to me often, 'How this noise shames me! Doth not my Master deserve more than theirs?"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

All without the assistance of electric lighting...


----------



## Prufrock

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> All without the assistance of electric lighting...



Yeah, I've always wondered how people were sure to get up by certain times before there were alarm clocks... I just really can't wrap my mind around that one.

Thanks for the Alleine quote; I surely wish I had more discipline and drive at times.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

The internal clock is a powerful device.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> All without the assistance of electric lighting...



I think that would make it easier rather than harder. Without electric lighting, it would be more natural to fall asleep soon after sunset, and to wake up 7-8 hours later -- quite early in the morning.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan

I also wonder whether people in those days went to bed at a significantly earlier hour than we do. Once it got dark there was not a whole lot you could do, except what was possible by candlelight. Also, no TV or other entertainment to keep you up.

I know I've read articles that claim that people got significantly more sleep in the days before the invention of the electric light.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> All without the assistance of electric lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would make it easier rather than harder. Without electric lighting, it would be more natural to fall asleep soon after sunset, and to wake up 7-8 hours later -- quite early in the morning.
Click to expand...


Agree 100%


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> All without the assistance of electric lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would make it easier rather than harder. Without electric lighting, it would be more natural to fall asleep soon after sunset, and to wake up 7-8 hours later -- quite early in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
Click to expand...


It's so difficult to enjoy the benefits of technology without feeling like we're losing quality of life, discipline, and patience.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Often when listening to the White Horse Inn I would _rather be_ at the White Horse Inn. Going  but this is why I cannot ever finish any of Neil Postman's books (or Allan Bloom's masterpiece). I get so depressed it hurts.


----------



## satz

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would make it easier rather than harder. Without electric lighting, it would be more natural to fall asleep soon after sunset, and to wake up 7-8 hours later -- quite early in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to enjoy the benefits of technology without feeling like we're losing quality of life, discipline, and patience.
Click to expand...


I really don't want to quibble, but if we assume that nowadays we wake up later because we sleep later, I don't think there is any _inherent_ loss as long as those additional hours in the night are productively used.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

satz said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to enjoy the benefits of technology without feeling like we're losing quality of life, discipline, and patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't want to quibble, but if we assume that nowadays we wake up later because we sleep later, I don't think there is any _inherent_ loss *as long as those additional hours in the night are productively used.*
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about others, but for me, the morning hours tend to be more productively used, if I'm awake. Also, I'm not sure about the science behind this, but I think we probably need some natural sunlight for good emotional health.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I'd agree with Evie. The morning hours before the kiddies wake up is when I get the most done.


----------



## Augusta

I am shamed everytime I read about how they did things like getting up in the morning. I battle slothfullness. We are supposed to be like the bee and the ant. I just read Alleine's bio the other day. He was hardcore.


----------



## larryjf

I'm also not so sure that they got 8 hours of sleep. Reading Richard Baxter, he seems to equate sleeping past 5-6 hours with weakness...and even slothfulness.


----------



## Pilgrim

And so should you.  And they weren't the only ones. Here are some examples from the Scriptures of rising early: 

"Then Joshua rose early in the morning." (Josh 3:1)

"Then King Hezekiah rose early, gathered the rulers of the city, and went up to the house of the Lord." (2 Chron 29:20)

"She also rises when it is yet night." (Prov. 31:15)

"Now in the morning, having risen a long while before daylight, He went out and departed to a solitary place; and there He prayed." (Mark 1:35) 

"Very early in the morning, on the first day of the week, they came to the tomb when the sun had risen." (Mark 16:2)

Here are some more found simply by searching "rose early" in the NKJV. Other verses could be cited that are worded a little differently. But it's closing in on 3:15 am here. Is that late, or is it just very early?  Regardless, I need to get to bed.


----------



## Pilgrim72

> Puritans Woke Up Early



Ahhh... Proof the Puritans were crazy!!!

Honestly, I think anyone that gets up that early is crazy. 

*sigh* 

I wish I was a morning person. I'm a huge night person. My brain doesn't actually turn on until after noon...


----------



## Pergamum

It's not so much discipline - it's called lack of electricity. I wake up early too when I lack electricity, and go to bed a lot earlier too. We shouldn't think there's is anything holier about rising early than late, we should focus on what is actually accomplished during those hours.

-----Added 12/26/2008 at 06:05:46 EST-----



larryjf said:


> I'm also not so sure that they got 8 hours of sleep. Reading Richard Baxter, he seems to equate sleeping past 5-6 hours with weakness...and even slothfulness.



The Puritans need to read the current medical journals: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/24/health/research/24sleep.html?_r=1&ref=health

The general principle I see in Scripture about equating rising early with good spirituality is that it shows that one is living intentionally rather than merely spinning his wheels and wasting his days. But this can also be fulfilled by staying up late....and if one does this, they need to sleep in in order to be good stewards of their temple.


----------



## FenderPriest

My wife and I get up at 4-4:30 am. It's partly driven by when we need to be at work, but also because by God's grace we've valued getting time in the Word prior to the time we need to be at work. I think Pergamum hits it right on the head: it's not the matter of time, but the heart of living an intentional life to the Lord. Our flesh leads us to do what's convenient, the Spirit leads us to live with devotion, which means being intentional about every thought and deed, and redeeming the time unto the Lord.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm usually up between 0400 and 0430 every day. What has been said about the more natural sleeping rhythms in an area with electrical lighting is very true. Been there, done that, almost do it know about half the time.

it also helps if you are raised in a situation that demands early rising. I haven't had to chore animals in years. But, I still get up early enough to do so. And I usually turn of the alarm long before it goes off. The internal clock is a strong device. I believe I read that somewhere else.


----------



## jwithnell

From what I understand, there was no standardization of time until much later -- each town would set its clocks differently. So I don't think we can really know what time these folks were getting up.

It doesn't make sense that people were getting up as much as 3 hours before daylight (in the winter) because it would have been expensive in a time when families would have scrapped candle wax off of holders to reuse again. In agrarian communities, it remained common until into the 20th century to get up each day just early enough to prepare and eat breakfast (women first!) and get the animals prepared to work, so everyone would be ready to go right as light was available.

I'm not doubting that people showed incredible piety and disipline in their personal and family devotions, but I've been thinking about this ever since reading Mr. Marsden's biography on Mr. Edwards and that family's practice of getting up in the 4 something range too.


----------



## Pergamum

I think we have many myths about the past. 

When it comes to Christian history, we take the practices of a few and norm it for all and make "Golden Ages"or mistakenly think about the "Good ol' days." 

People in general without electricity, especially agrarian societies, rose at dawn and slept at dark. I do the same when I have to... praise God for electricity. I am a night owl by nature, but everytime I go interior, by day 3 I am up at 5am. This lasts about 3 days when I return home,and then I am going to bed again at 3am.


----------



## KMK

Pergamum said:


> The general principle I see in Scripture about equating rising early with good spirituality is that it shows that one is living intentionally rather than merely spinning his wheels and wasting his days.



Not only 'intentionally' but doing the difficult work for/with God. It takes no effort to get up early to do the fun stuff, but only by the grace of God can I get up early to do the stuff that doesn't feed my flesh.



> Ps 5:1-3 Give ear to my words, O LORD, consider my meditation. Hearken unto the voice of my cry, my King, and my God: for unto thee will I pray. My voice shalt thou hear in the morning, O LORD; in the morning will I direct [my prayer] unto thee, and will look up.


----------



## Wannabee

There's something nice about reading a book by oil lamp. We have incandescent Aladdin lamps in our home. They give off a wonderful warm light that is very pleasant and easy on the eyes. For some reason I love to sit under one and read. But, oil used to be quite expensive. 

We've found evening devotions to be less consistent over the years, so have turned our attention more fully to morning devotions. This keep us all on the same schedule and is a tremendous blessing as we gather around God's Word consistently. 

I've found that you can be whatever kind of person you want to be (morning, evening, night owl). I used to be up just before daylight every day, sometimes earlier. Then I worked evenings and learned to sleep after the sun came up. The construction work in AZ demanded being at work before sunrise. I've worked graves and split shifts. Graves are harder to get used to, and splits probably impossible. The internal clock has nothing to hold on to. 
We can all change our internal clocks. It's a matter of desire and conditioning. If one thinks they will be more productive and honor and glorify God to a greater degree then all they have to do is, to borrow from Nike, "just do it." We all have a degree of difficulty in this, but if one is convicted and fails to pursue what they deem right then they are not overcoming, or even struggling, they are succumbing. I find myself in the third category all too often. May God strengthen me to do what I am convinced is right.


----------



## Pergamum

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would make it easier rather than harder. Without electric lighting, it would be more natural to fall asleep soon after sunset, and to wake up 7-8 hours later -- quite early in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to enjoy the benefits of technology without feeling like we're losing quality of life, discipline, and patience.
Click to expand...


Quality of life, discipline and patience is no better in cultures without electric lighting. 

From what I have seen, it is worse. 

It takes quite a bit of discipline and patience to master technology, something much of the world has not yet done.


Let's not romanticise pre-modern technology or become PB-Luddites here. I advance my own technology every chance I get.




Reading by oil lamp is only fine when in select areas of the world and in a home that is otherwise blessed by modern technology. 

Stick yourself reading by oil lamp in a poorly made 3rd world house with flammable paint and no screen despite tropical insects and your night-time reading will be a non-stop swatting of gnats and will be anything but relaxing. Plus, there are dangers to lamps and this is why when we have a fire in one house in a small midwestern town, it makes major news, but half of a village can burn down in the Third World and no one bats an eye.


----------



## jaybird0827

Our illustrious government has helped turn us into a nation of non-morning persons. "Daylight Saving Time" is now in affect nearly 2/3 of the year.


----------



## Pergamum

I'm thankful to our awesome gubbermint for that decision! Than you Night Owl Uncle Sam!


----------



## Wannabee

Pergamum said:


> Reading by oil lamp is only fine when in select areas of the world and in a home that is otherwise blessed by modern technology. [Absolutely]
> 
> Stick yourself reading by oil lamp in a poorly made 3rd world house with flammable paint and no screen despite tropical insects and your night-time reading will be a non-stop swatting of gnats and will be anything but relaxing. Plus, there are dangers to lamps and this is why when we have a fire in one house in a small midwestern town, it makes major news, but half of a village can burn down in the Third World and no one bats an eye.


I hope I didn't come about as promoting the practice as some sort of virtue. I was just sharing in something I enjoy as an offhand comment. If I HAD to do it in order to read at night it would no longer be a luxury, but a chore. I'd probably just go to bed for both rest, and to avoid the expense. I praise God for the choice, fire alarms, fire extinguishers, fire retardant building products, screens, dual pane windows, phones, a fire department and 911. These all change one's perspective.

We like to grind our own wheat too. But I'd sure hate to have to; and without electricity... 


Sorry for getting off track. Back to the O.P.


----------



## KMK

I have a feeling that all the time we spend under flourescent lighting is not good for us. I can totally understand why it is easier to read by an oil lamp. Firelight has much more of the visible spectrum than does flourescent/computer screen light.


----------



## Pergamum

TandTfamily


Here, attached, is *the* major reason for early rising until the middle of this last century.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Pergamum said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to enjoy the benefits of technology without feeling like we're losing quality of life, discipline, and patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quality of life, discipline and patience is no better in cultures without electric lighting.
> 
> From what I have seen, it is worse.
> 
> It takes quite a bit of discipline and patience to master technology, something much of the world has not yet done.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you are right. I feel that electric lighting is totally a blessing, while the internet is more of a mixed blessing.


----------



## Pilgrim

Certainly there are differences between an industrialized society and an agrarian one. in my opinion those who have mentioned intentional living seem to understand the significance of rising early. (I'll also confess to being probably the worst night owl on here and the times at which I post here prove it!) 

When the Bible tells us that certain people "rose early," are we to understand that they rose at the time people normally did at that time, or is it natural to read it as meaning that they really rose early as we would think of it i.e. they got up earlier than most people? It seems clear that it's the latter and in many cases that point is made explicitly. During the 17th century there wasn't standardized time as some have noted. However, Great Britain is not a large island, (certainly not compared to the USA or even some European countries) so I wouldn't think there would have been that big of a variation from place to place. I doubt 4 am was really 6 or 7. 

If a man is working the late shift or graveyard, he can certainly still rise early at least as far as he is concerned. When I used to work from 2-10 pm, that meant rising at 7 or 8 am instead of 10, 11 or later, which I could definitely do and still make it to work in plenty of time.


----------



## Herald

Chris, don't start with the shift work thing. Next thing you know someone is going to tell us that working the night shift is unbiblical and those that do should quit their jobs!

Rising early is a general principle that can be adopted by all, no matter what the individual circumstances. Discipline yourself to get up an hour earlier in order to pray and study the scriptures. All of us can do that, whereas not everyone can get up four hours before work and deal with a commute, work, commute home and family time. Your early may not be my early, and vice versa. Still, the Puritan ethic of rising before the business of the day is commendable and scriptural.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Herald said:


> Your early may not be my early, and vice versa. Still, the Puritan ethic of rising *before the business of the day* is commendable and scriptural.



Yes! This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Scott1

I think the main reasons the Puritans arose early was lack of sufficient sound proofing in the vicinity of the roosters commonly kept as a nearby source of victuals.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Scott1 said:


> I think the main reasons the Puritans arose early was lack of sufficient sound proofing in the vicinity of the roosters commonly kept as a nearby source of victuals.





Our neighbors used to keep roosters, so I can readily believe this!


----------



## Scynne

So...having read only about half the thread, I just wanted to throw in my 
I'm always miffed about the anti-nocturnal prejudice that exists in society. It really is discriminatory against those who prefer lurk the night, like me. I find myself constantly forced to get up in the ungodly hours before noon quite regularly. When I do follow my natural clock (which I fall in to after about half a week of having no morning apointments), I quite handily sleep a near perfect 8 hours from around 8am until 4pm. When telling people of my sleep schedule, I am, without fail, chided for my sloth, when in fact I spend the same amount of time asleep as recommended, and am no more wasteful of my time than I am otherwise.
So, stop discriminating!


----------



## bookslover

Herald said:


> Chris, don't start with the shift work thing. Next thing you know someone is going to tell us that working the night shift is unbiblical and those that do should quit their jobs!
> 
> Rising early is a general principle that can be adopted by all, no matter what the individual circumstances. Discipline yourself to get up an hour earlier in order to pray and study the scriptures. All of us can do that, whereas not everyone can get up four hours before work and deal with a commute, work, commute home and family time. Your early may not be my early, and vice versa. Still, the Puritan ethic of rising before the business of the day is commendable and scriptural.



I tried getting up early and having morning devotions many years ago. I found out that the Bible makes an excellent pillow...

Being a night person, that's when I have my devotions.


----------



## Herald

bookslover said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, don't start with the shift work thing. Next thing you know someone is going to tell us that working the night shift is unbiblical and those that do should quit their jobs!
> 
> Rising early is a general principle that can be adopted by all, no matter what the individual circumstances. Discipline yourself to get up an hour earlier in order to pray and study the scriptures. All of us can do that, whereas not everyone can get up four hours before work and deal with a commute, work, commute home and family time. Your early may not be my early, and vice versa. Still, the Puritan ethic of rising before the business of the day is commendable and scriptural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting up early and having morning devotions many years ago. I found out that the Bible makes an excellent pillow...
> 
> Being a night person, that's when I have my devotions.
Click to expand...


Well, at your age life is just one big nap anyway!


----------



## bookslover

In the end, it all comes down to doing what's best for you, taking into consideration whether you're a morning person or a night person, and the circumstances of your life.

Regarding one's devotions, the important thing is that you *do* them, and not the time of day or night.

-----Added 12/26/2008 at 09:44:29 EST-----



Herald said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, don't start with the shift work thing. Next thing you know someone is going to tell us that working the night shift is unbiblical and those that do should quit their jobs!
> 
> Rising early is a general principle that can be adopted by all, no matter what the individual circumstances. Discipline yourself to get up an hour earlier in order to pray and study the scriptures. All of us can do that, whereas not everyone can get up four hours before work and deal with a commute, work, commute home and family time. Your early may not be my early, and vice versa. Still, the Puritan ethic of rising before the business of the day is commendable and scriptural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting up early and having morning devotions many years ago. I found out that the Bible makes an excellent pillow...
> 
> Being a night person, that's when I have my devotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at your age life is just one big nap anyway!
Click to expand...


Smarty pants! I assume you got your usual lump of coal for Christmas, Bill...


----------



## Herald

bookslover said:


> Smarty pants! I assume you got your usual lump of coal for Christmas, Bill...



Until energy costs plummeted, that lump of coal would have worth a pretty penny!


----------



## vkochetta

Prufrock said:


> Yeah, I've always wondered how people were sure to get up by certain times before there were alarm clocks... I just really can't wrap my mind around that one.



Oh Oh.... I know this one.... they simply set their sundials! 

Am I a student of history, or what?


----------



## Notthemama1984

Augusta said:


> I am shamed everytime I read about how they did things like getting up in the morning. I battle slothfullness. We are supposed to be like the bee and the ant. I just read Alleine's bio the other day. He was hardcore.



Do you have a link to the bio? I would not mind reading about him at all.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Chaplainintraining said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shamed everytime I read about how they did things like getting up in the morning. I battle slothfullness. We are supposed to be like the bee and the ant. I just read Alleine's bio the other day. He was hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the bio? I would not mind reading about him at all.
Click to expand...


I know there is a short biography of him at the beginning of the _Sure Guide to Heaven_ Puritan Paperback. It is convicting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

TaylorOtwell said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shamed everytime I read about how they did things like getting up in the morning. I battle slothfullness. We are supposed to be like the bee and the ant. I just read Alleine's bio the other day. He was hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the bio? I would not mind reading about him at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know there is a short biography of him at the beginning of the _Sure Guide to Heaven_ Puritan Paperback. It is convicting.
Click to expand...


I posted a link to the biographical sketch of Joseph Alleine that comes from _Meet the Puritans_ which can be found here.

-----Added 12/27/2008 at 01:24:55 EST-----

For what it's worth, for those who may be interested in why I wrote the OP, I was up all night recently with a toddler who wouldn't sleep and passed the time reading Puritan biographical sketches and happened to notice a consistent theme of early-risers.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

*You did one better then!*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> For what it's worth, for those who may be interested in why I wrote the OP, I was up all night recently with a toddler who wouldn't sleep and passed the time reading Puritan biographical sketches and happened to notice a consistent theme of early-risers.




Up all night saves from having to rise early!


----------



## Pergamum

One thing that troubles me about Alleine's biography is this quote, which seems to show that he is attributing motives to others:

_Alleine rose early, devoting the time between four and eight o’clock in the morning to the exercises of private worship. His wife recalled that he “would be much troubled if he heard smiths or other craftsmen at work at their trades, before he was at communion with God: saying to me often, ‘How this noise shames me! Doth not my Master deserve more than theirs?’”_



I guess I am equally guilty of attributing motives because when I read this I was a little put off. Should I be?


----------



## Herald

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, for those who may be interested in why I wrote the OP, I was up all night recently with a toddler who wouldn't sleep and passed the time reading Puritan biographical sketches and happened to notice a consistent theme of early-risers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up all night saves from having to rise early!
Click to expand...


Yeah...kinda like if you go in a circle long enough you come back to your starting point.


----------



## py3ak

I think he just means that since God was his "direct supervisor", so to speak, it ill became him to be less diligent than any one whose direct supervisor was a mere man. Of course, all of us are to do our work to the Lord.


----------



## AThornquist

I was inspired by the Puritan early-risers so I've tried to only sleep 8 hours a night. It's a challenge for me but I have definitely benefited from the morning studies! The quiet time is very spiritual; without the noise of others it truly feels like it is just me and God.

(And by the way, I'm not a bum that normally sleeps all day  --I have been working out a lot lately in preparation for law enforcement so I've been trying to get ample sleep for my body to recuperate. UNFORTUNATELY that also limits my Bible study time, so...)


----------

